

Shakespeare would have had a blog - robg
http://www.moreintelligentlife.com/story/rich-and-strange

======
ojbyrne
That was interesting, somewhat over the top in it's literary pretensions, but
I think the point is correct. Shakespeare loved the mediums of his time,
worked within them and expanded them. If he was around, he'd be blogging, and
we'd all be intimidated by how prolific he is.

